# Solved: "Locked" Display Resolution



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and thanks for reading this thread. I am currently having a problem with my screen resolution. My resolution appears to be locked at 1024 X 768! I cannot raise or lower the resolution at all! Other symptoms of this problem:

- By using Display Properties, the resolution would not change.

- After clicking Apply, the do you want to keep these settings? dialogue box would appear, but the screen resolution would still be the same. (The resolution slider would still remain at 1024 X 768)

- Even the Colour Quality is locked at Highest (32 bit).

- Whenever I play a video game, the resolution can be changed! I can even modify the resolution within the video game, but the resolution would become locked at 1024 X 768 again after exiting the video game.

- I even tried changing the resolution using the NVIDIA control panel, but the resolution does not change.

- I uninstalled the graphic drivers, but even without any graphic drivers, the resolution would not change!

- I installed new drivers, but the problem persisted.

- Now the resolution is stuck at 640 X 480 (since installing the new drivers), but whenever the your display image quality can be improved... speech bubble appears from the NVIDIA Settings icon in my system tray, I am able to change the 640 X 480 resolution to the native resolution (1440 X 900) by clicking onto the speech bubble!

- I do not think that this is caused by a video card error, because all resolutions can actually work (through video games or full screen applications), it is just that the display is unable to change resolution.

So, I suspect that something is locking my resolution. Something is wrong with whatever that changes my default resolution. Please provide some information. Thanks!


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

The problem is almost certainly caused by the graphics card, in particular the drivers. What graphics card are you using? Maybe you have the wrong drivers and we can find the right ones for you.
With the correct drivers I would uninstall the graphics card, reboot the system, reinstall the drivers, reboot the system again and see what happens.

I hope this helps


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for replying!

My graphics card is a GeForce Go 7900 GS. My laptop model is a Dell Inspiron 9400. I am using Windows XP SP2 (32 bit). I have 2GB of RAM. I am using Avira AntiVir Personal and COMODO Firewall.

I hope that is enough information!


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

I have found the solution! And you might not believe what was causing me this problem; *Spyware Doctor 6*! Yes, you read that correctly! Spyware Doctor 6 was somehow interfering with my screen resolution! Right after uninstalling Spyware Doctor 6, everything started working perfectly again! The resolution could be changed without any problems. Well, I am definitely not reinstalling Spyware Doctor! By the way, here is the link to the thread that contains the solution. It is in the NVIDIA forums.

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=93710

Thanks anyway for trying to help me!


----------

